# Quarry Slab Wagons



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

These are 7/8n2 slate slab wagons based on those used at the Aberllefenni Quarry. My models are not a direct copy of the prototype but the overall dimensions are the same. One will go to recipient in the annual www.7-8ths.info swap car exchange (like secret santa).

The wood frames were made from cedar. Detail parts are from Ozark or scratch from brass stock (like the brake lever/linkage).

Wheels are 7/8s Sierra Valley for my swap car and modified LGB spoke wheels for my car (my switches don't care for fine scale flanges).


The slab wagons are used to transport large slate slabs from the quarry to a transfer point (like a main rail line).
Slabs were stacked and then wedged in with small slates between the poles. The poles were removed and laid on the wagons when unloaded for transport back to the quarry.


Pics - 







































-Brian


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Brian, aged very well, they look like they have been used.

Tom h


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,
Those are exceptional models of a unique prototype.
Besides that, I think they are cool.
Good job
Rick Marty


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work Brian. The weathering is just right. Since you went 24", what engine do you plan for these?

Bob


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks guys!
*

JeanLuc on the rail tractor usually gets assigned quarry duty - 











-Brian


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian, Is this 7/8 thing is taking over your layout? It is very cool, and getting more realistic all the time. 
Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nicely done wagons! The clamshell crane really enhances the small industry look!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful models Brian! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

They look real great and realistic! Very nice work on the waethering and wheels.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian 

The slab wagons are simply marvolus, but you need to throw some dirt on that guy standing there. He's much to clean to be working in a quarry. 

Great job 

Randy


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dude, those rock! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic Work, Brian! Very realistic weathering, and I love the work on the brake levers!

Take care,
Matt


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Truly unique!!! I really like them!! May be after the ground thaws you can dig a quarry and line it with bluestone or slate. Its the pits. I have a few rusty Tonkas; may be I will have to try 7/8s.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Brain, 
These are great! Congratulations on a wonderful job! 
Best, Ted


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

like i said on gscalecentral: 

these models are really ....WOW. 

Frank


----------

